# Mid March 1st trip to Austria & then Slovenia



## csheard (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi everyone.
We are intending to travel via Switzerland to be in Saltzburg around the 18th of March and then onto Slovenia.
I am planning to travel with Winter tyres and I believe my motorhome is under 3.5T so I a vignette should be OK without a Go-box. 
Does anyone have any knowledge about likely weather conditions at this time of the year and also best route into Slovenia?
Any advice ?
Many thanks in advance?
Colin & Norma


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I think you may find your Hobby 750 is more like 4.5t!


----------



## csheard (Jun 19, 2007)

Sorry - should have updated my profile. It's now a premium Drivr 65Gf.


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Saw your question I know we have a caravan not a MH but have travelled Germany and Austria for 12 years with Caravan and for 20 years before with just a car. If you are going to Salzburg and then to Slovenia you can drive straight down the A10 and through the Karawanken Tunnel if you take a look at my website here you can see details of tolls for tunnels and details of the Vignette for 2015. There may be some Campsites of use to you but it is a bit early for most to be open Austria does not get going till May1st even though the weather is better down near to Villach in Karnten.


----------



## Zoppydog (Jul 17, 2013)

DianneT - We are heading in that direction in September, could you let me know where your website is as we would be really interested in the information too.
Thanks


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

it is http://www.joysofeuroeancaravanning.co.uk If you have any questions I will be happy to help.
DianneT


----------



## Zoppydog (Jul 17, 2013)

Many thanks


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

Zoppydog said:


> DianneT - We are heading in that direction in September, could you let me know where your website is as we would be really interested in the information too.
> Thanks


Where in Suffolk are you we are near Mildenhall.:laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi. Cant remember the route we did from Austria to Slovenia but it was the pass that takes you down into the Triglav National park in Slovenia and Lake Bled. I remember it being quite steep but a fairly major road so should be clear. Sorry I cant remember more.

There is some info and pics in our 2012 blog here for Austria and Slovenia. https://sites.google.com/site/hanktestsite2/blog/summer-2012


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

barryd said:


> Hi. Cant remember the route we did from Austria to Slovenia but it was the pass that takes you down into the Triglav National park in Slovenia and Lake Bled. I remember it being quite steep but a fairly major road so should be clear. Sorry I cant remember more.
> 
> There is some info and pics in our 2012 blog here for Austria and Slovenia. https://sites.google.com/site/hanktestsite2/blog/summer-2012


Looking at your blog it looks like you went through the Loibltunnel and over the pass. Did you go past the Concentration Camp? There are no steep roads going through the Karawanken Tunnel from Villach and is the most direct route to Lake Bled. We have been over 5 passes into Slovenia but would not drive with MH or Caravan over some of them. Going through the Karawanken Tunnel you need to get off the Autobahn and along the main road running alongside then you do not need a Vignette to get to Bled.
DianneT:laugh:


----------



## Zoppydog (Jul 17, 2013)

DianneT said:


> Where in Suffolk are you we are near Mildenhall.:laugh:


We are in Bury St Edmunds, just up the road!


----------



## Zoppydog (Jul 17, 2013)

barryd said:


> Hi. Cant remember the route we did from Austria to Slovenia but it was the pass that takes you down into the Triglav National park in Slovenia and Lake Bled. I remember it being quite steep but a fairly major road so should be clear. Sorry I cant remember more.
> 
> There is some info and pics in our 2012 blog here for Austria and Slovenia. https://sites.google.com/site/hanktestsite2/blog/summer-2012


Thanks Barryd, I will have a read


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

DianneT said:


> Looking at your blog it looks like you went through the Loibltunnel and over the pass. Did you go past the Concentration Camp? There are no steep roads going through the Karawanken Tunnel from Villach and is the most direct route to Lake Bled. We have been over 5 passes into Slovenia but would not drive with MH or Caravan over some of them. Going through the Karawanken Tunnel you need to get off the Autobahn and along the main road running alongside then you do not need a Vignette to get to Bled.
> DianneT:laugh:


Hi. I am useless at remembering routes but do remember a big tunnel and a motorway but I think that was going from the Halstatsee to southern Austria. There is a photo on the blog of me stood on the motorway having a cig where we were stuck for 2 hours as there was an accident in the tunnel.

I do remember avoiding the toll coming down to Bled but there was definitely a pass. Not a big one but a pass all the same and fairly steep.

Will see if I can retrace my route later.

Loved Austria. The lakes east of Salzburg are stunning

EDIT: Just noticed you cannot say the word F A G on here as in Cig! Good grief!


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

There is another pass in Austria near to Italian border named Wurzen which goes into the Triglav National Park then you go East to Bled. Some very steep climbs on this pass but interestingly there is a Tank Museum you can visit on the way.
Slovenia is a lovely country we visit it and Tavisio in Italy from the campsite we stop at on Ossiachersee for the day. Both Countries are just 3o odd minutes from the Campsite.


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

Zoppydog said:


> We are in Bury St Edmunds, just up the road!


Oh very near to us at Barton Mills then.
Dianne:surprise::surprise:


----------

